# JBU Choir



## karissa (May 3, 2005)

Ok, so this isn't even a good recording of this song.  We sang this early in the semester and had very little practice on it.  I hope that we record while we are in Ireland so I have something better to give to you guys but...  If you feel like downloading it here is an MP3 from a few months ago.  The file is 5.3 mb just as a warning for you. Right click to save

LaFoto...  I hope you are able to download this.


----------



## Aoide (May 3, 2005)

Very  nice performance.  Are you going to Ireland with your choir?  I went to Ireland with my women's choir when I was in college.  One of the best trips I have ever been on.


----------



## karissa (May 3, 2005)

Oh wow! some one actually listened to it!  :hug:: Yes, I am going with the choir.  Its going to be fun but at the same time.. a lot of work.  We have 14 songs which turn out to be just under an hour and a half concert. Everyone is usually VERY tired after all of it is said and done.


----------



## Meysha (May 4, 2005)

That really gorgeous. I love choirs! Shame I can't sing. :-(

It's great when it's just the guys singing around the middle. What is this song called and who's it by? I really really hope you get a nice recording in Ireland! Have fun!


----------



## Aoide (May 4, 2005)

karissa said:
			
		

> Oh wow! some one actually listened to it!  :hug:: Yes, I am going with the choir.  Its going to be fun but at the same time.. a lot of work.  We have 14 songs which turn out to be just under an hour and a half concert. Everyone is usually VERY tired after all of it is said and done.




Haha... all you had to do was put choir in the title and I was going to listen to it.  It's my job.

Where are you going to be singing while you are in Ireland?


----------



## thebeginning (May 4, 2005)

beautiful performance, good song too 

i sent you a pm by the way karissa...


----------



## karissa (May 4, 2005)

We will be mainly in Northern Ireland. Some names I can remember of places are Bushmills and bleavista (sp?). 

Anyway.. the name of that song is "It Is Well With My Soul" This particular arrangment is done by Craig Courtney. The original writer is Horatio G. Spafford (1828-1888). There is a very sad but amazing story behind it. I'll past it below cause all the sights I found on it have goffy music playing.  I thought I would spare you with speakers.



> This hymn was written after two major traumas in Spaffords life. The first was the great Chicago Fire of October 1871, which ruined him financially (he had been a wealhy businessman). Shortly after, while crossing the Atlantic, all four of Spaffords daughters died in a collision with another ship. Spaffords wife Anna survived and sent him the now famous telegram, Saved alone. Several weeks later, as Spaffords own ship passed near the spot where his daughters died, the Holy Spirit inspired these words. They speak to the eternal hope that all beievers have, no matter what pain and grief befall them on earth.


 http://www.cyberhymnal.org/htm/i/t/i/itiswell.htm


----------



## LaFoto (May 6, 2005)

Karissa, this is just BEAUTIFUL!
When are you going to Northern-Ireland exactly?
Where was it recorded (i.e. how big was the room)? Is it a live recording or a studio recording. All I have of my choir performing are the live recordings from inside the church and they don't sound as clear as this one does!
And where do you store your music so you could link it to here? I've looked for places before to link music to here, but couldn't find anything suitable.

And why is it your job to listen to choirs, Aoide?


----------



## karissa (May 7, 2005)

I leave for Ireland this comming Thursday mid day.  This is a live recording done when the sang at a funeral in our on campus cathedral.  They do a pretty good job and well.. our director is pretty dadgum picky which makes him pretty dadgum amazing too.  I just linked it to my webpage.  I have some server space out in Cali I pay for every month that i host my personal website on.


----------

